# attention monroe county, new yorkers...



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

as anyone seen the weather???? 6-16 inches!!!! keep 'yer eyes open


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We got about 2 inches tonight on the grass.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Guess it is time to put the plow back on and put the mowers away....again.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Pearcelawn;389458 said:


> Guess it is time to put the plow back on and put the mowers away....again.


You actually had the mowers out? Not using them I hope.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Grn Mtn;389470 said:


> You actually had the mowers out? Not using them I hope.


Of course not. I have been doing the p.m. on them and getting ready to go. I also did get to a couple of my clean ups while we had the break in the weather a couple of weeks ago. I do use the larger one for vacuuming up the leaves.

But it is back to plowing for now!!!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

yea. I got to gas up the blower tonight and be ready. Hey GrnMtn, did you get your truck back yet???


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I guess I will have to invest in a huge squeegee to replace the cutting edge for this storm.

Off comes the plow....get the mowers out again!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Newdude;389546 said:


> yea. I got to gas up the blower tonight and be ready. Hey GrnMtn, did you get your truck back yet???


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:crying: Tonight maybe:realmad: :realmad:


----------

